# Is there a "rule of thumb" for lime applications?



## bassadict69 (Apr 2, 2018)

For instance, is there any general rule of thumb or ballpark rule for lime? As in, how much lime to apply per K to raise pH by 0.5?

Also, what is the most lime that is safe to apply at once?


----------



## viva_oldtrafford (Apr 4, 2018)

I had two fairways that were 4.7 and 4.9...we had lime applied at 2,400#/A (55#/k) and over the course of 5 months, they went to 5.0 and 5.3 respectively (on aerified fairways at that, so right into the profile). I'm not sure about too much lime, but 50#/k is a good starting point. We got a few laughs because all of the golf carts would come in from the course covered in a white powder for the first few days following the app!


----------



## bassadict69 (Apr 2, 2018)

My ag center recommended 13#/k over my 12k backyard...my current pH is 5.16. Seems like a very low recommendation to me, but I am new at all this.


----------



## viva_oldtrafford (Apr 4, 2018)

bassadict69 said:


> My ag center recommended 13#/k over my 12k backyard...my current pH is 5.16. Seems like a very low recommendation to me, but I am new at all this.


So it seems that the desired pH range for SA is in the 5.0-7.5 window (til). With that said, 13#/k is probably a good first application - since you're already north of 5. Buy 200 pounds, use it all up, turn on the water, re-test in 4 months.


----------



## bassadict69 (Apr 2, 2018)

I put down 200# of dolomitic lime the first of May...should I put down another application or wait the 4 months for a resample?


----------



## viva_oldtrafford (Apr 4, 2018)

bassadict69 said:


> I put down 200# of dolomitic lime the first of May...should I put down another application or wait the 4 months for a resample?


I'd wait another month or two before doing anything. Raising pH takes time. I would definitely test again before I moved forward with more lime - though if I had to guess, I'd guess that you'll wind up making another app. Any idea on where you want to be ideally? I got to imagine that 6.0 is a pretty good target given the recommended ranges for SA.

Test again on August 15. Get results and let's go from there.


----------



## Ridgerunner (May 16, 2017)

I'm hesitant to post this as I think employing a Buffer pH test is by far the better method for determining lime amounts to raise pH, but this is one of many guidelines that can be found on the internet. They do vary, so you take your chances: http://www.bh-ec.org/Docs/Turfgrass-Rutgers.pdf


----------



## Ridgerunner (May 16, 2017)

Here's another one based on reported or calculated meq., gawd I've got a lot of crap in my bookmarks:
https://agsci.psu.edu/aasl/soil-testing/soil-fertility-testing/handbooks/turf/tables/lime-recommendations-turf


----------



## Ridgerunner (May 16, 2017)

This one will keep you busy  :
http://www.aglime.org.uk/tech/ph_value_and_lime_requirements.php

Pretty sure I've got one for calculating in .5 incriments, I'll keep looking through my crap.

Nope, that's all I got with charts.


----------

